# no devices in /sys/bus/i2c/devices (conky) [solved]

## cst

Hi , I have done minimal install of gentoo , compiled the kernel with i2c support, but there are no devices in /sys/bus/i2c/devices

I have installed lmsensors, done sensors-detect and everything went ok and when typing "sensors" i get all my sensor readings

In lsmod i have i2c-dev i2c-core and i2c-piix4

What is resposible for putting devices in /sys/bus/i2c/devices?

I need it for conkyLast edited by cst on Mon Feb 25, 2008 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Those basically just handle the bus itself.  If no active devices are actually hooked into the bus, you won't see anything.  What in conky requires that directory to be populated?

[edit]

BTW, it is normal for hardware sensors to not show up there.  

[edit][edit]

OK, I know what's up: sensors and such were moved to /sys/devices/platform a while back;  I'm not even sure if anything uses /sys/bus/devices/i2c anymore or not, but anything lm_sensors-derived definitely doesn't.   conky probably hasn't been made aware of this yet.

----------

## cst

thanks! Is there a way to adapt conky to the new situation?

----------

## Sadako

 *cst wrote:*   

> thanks! Is there a way to adapt conky to the new situation?

 I used to need i2c support in the kernel, but conky has since added the hwmon variable which basically for me does the same as the i2c one.

I don't need any i2c support in my kernal anymore...

Take a look in "/sys/class/hwmon/" and read the conky man page for hwmon usage.

----------

## cst

in hwmon directory i have 2 folders hwmon0 and hwmon1, conky is using the first folder, but i want to use the second one , how to do that

----------

## Sadako

 *cst wrote:*   

> in hwmon directory i have 2 folders hwmon0 and hwmon1, conky is using the first folder, but i want to use the second one , how to do that

 It would be (for example) ${hwmon 0 fan 1} for fan 1 in hwmon 0, and ${hwmon 1 fan 2} for fan 2 in hwmon 1

----------

## cst

thanks a lot!

----------

